#  > Telecomunicações >  > VOIP >  >  VoIP para negócios.

## Gtoseg

Olá, 

Meu nome é Augusto e preciso da ajuda de vocês para resolver um impasse!!!
Tenho uma revenda de Voip com aproximadamente R$ 10.000,00 em créditos que adquiri para campanhas de torpedos de voz, no entanto, não estou utilizando para essa finalidade. Gostaria de sugestões sobre como rentabilizar com essa revenda.

Nessa revenda é possível:

- Venda de créditos com painel e logomarca próprios
- Envio de torpedos de Voz
- Venda de DID e
- Venda de 0800

Em outro tópico li sobre vender junto a provedores de internet, como posso encontrar e abordar esses provedores para parcerias???

Toda ajuda desse Fórum será muito bem vinda, já que estou com dificuldades para rentabilizar com tal revenda...

Grato e no aguardo;

att: Augusto.

----------

